# Miscarriage tests all normal



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,

I dont know if you remember me I haven't been on for a while but to cut a long story short I've had three attempts at IVF. All were + but miscarried at 6-7.5 weeks. I'm under the B'ham womens Hospital and have just had all the miscarriage screening tests done. Everything is completely normal with Thyroid, Liver Kidneys, blood etc. I have an appointment in Novemeber with the consultant to see where I go from here.

Do you have any advice on what I could try next or is IVF the only answer. I only have one tube after suffering an ectopic and my other tube is blocked. Apart from that everything else is ok.

Any advice you could give me would really be appreciated

Kind regards
Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> 
> I dont know if you remember me I haven't been on for a while but to cut a long story short I've had three attempts at IVF. All were + but miscarried at 6-7.5 weeks. I'm under the B'ham womens Hospital and have just had all the miscarriage screening tests done. Everything is completely normal with Thyroid, Liver Kidneys, blood etc. I have an appointment in Novemeber with the consultant to see where I go from here.
> 
> ...


You need to consider IVF with aneuploidy screening and possibly sperm DNA fragmentation studies. Also try blastocyst if you can.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks very much Peter for your advice, I'll let you know how I get on.

Kind regards
Nancy


----------

